# MY PICKLED EGGS ALA 'BIG GUY'



## chef willie (Jun 9, 2013)

Pickled eggs was on the list of things to do so was looking around for ideas and ran across old Big Guys recipe thread from a few years ago. Seemed like a good jump off point. I bumped all the spices up and added some dried Chili Arbols to the brine for some added kick. I used the brine filled zip-lock baggie trick to keep all the eggs submerged and managed to wait the full two weeks recommended before consuming any. Very delicious recipe although not as spicy as I was looking for. I'm thinking next time I'll add a bottle of Asian Chili Garlic Sauce or some Siracha to the brine to jazz it up even more. Thanks for looking & thanks Big Guy, where ever you may be.....

2 cups vinegar
2 cups water
2 Tbs. salt
3 Tbs. sugar
3 Tbs. crushed red chili peppers
1 Tbl. pickling spice
1 jar pickled Pepperoncini peppers and liquid
1 large onion coarse chopped
3 cloves garlic peeled
2 ½ doz. hard boiled eggs
Pack in layers in a big jar top up with liquid, let rest 1-2 weeks if you can.

Chili arbol floating by













eggs2.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Jun 9, 2013






lots of goodies on the bottom













eggs3.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Jun 9, 2013


















eggs4.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Jun 9, 2013






developed a really nice brine ring













eggs5.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Jun 9, 2013


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Jun 9, 2013)

Wow, that's a nice looking jar of pickled eggs!  I'm intrigued.  I've never made pickled eggs....how to you use/eat them?  Pickled egg salad sandwich??

Great detailed post and beautiful pictures!  Thanks for posting!

Clarissa


----------



## daveomak (Jun 9, 2013)

Willie, evening.... Great looking eggs.... looks like you have the "cooking" part down perfect...    I'd eat 'em....  Dave


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 10, 2013)

Those do look very nice.  Nice thread and q-views!

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 10, 2013)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Wow, that's a nice looking jar of pickled eggs!  I'm intrigued.  I've never made pickled eggs....how to you use/eat them?  Pickled egg salad sandwich??
> 
> Great detailed post and beautiful pictures!  Thanks for posting!
> 
> Clarissa


With an ice cold beer and Hot Mama's pickled sausages! Would make good sandwiches too!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks really good Willie. Make up a batch of my Acid rain, that'll heat em up really nicely!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133831/experimental-fire-water-aka-acid-rain


----------



## chef willie (Jun 10, 2013)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Wow, that's a nice looking jar of pickled eggs!  I'm intrigued.  I've never made pickled eggs....how to you use/eat them?  Pickled egg salad sandwich??
> 
> Great detailed post and beautiful pictures!  Thanks for posting!
> 
> Clarissa


Hey Clarissa....DS is correct....cold beer and slice them length wise so you're not totally ghetto <grin>. I've read where some will make deviled eggs outta them which I have yet to do...hear they are awesome that way as well. Cut the recipe down....make a quart jar as a test run


DaveOmak said:


> Willie, evening.... Great looking eggs.... looks like you have the "cooking" part down perfect...    I'd eat 'em....  Dave


Thanks Dave...somewhat inspired by yours...maybe next time I'll include some sausage


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks really good Willie. Make up a batch of my Acid rain, that'll heat em up really nicely!!
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133831/experimental-fire-water-aka-acid-rain


Thanks....Mr.T also uses some Ghost Pepper juice in his version. I'm thinking of having some true Hawaiian pepper seeds sent over...probably to late for this year.


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks tasty!!

   Craig


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 10, 2013)

Look good! I have a 3 jar rotation going - spicy smoked pickled eggs and sausages, Franks Red Hot smoked pickled eggs and sausages, and mild smoked pickled eggs.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 10, 2013)

Looking good

hmmmm I better check them Amish Mustard eggs, been about 2 years lol.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 10, 2013)

Chef Willie said:


> Hey Clarissa....DS is correct....cold beer and slice them length wise so you're not totally ghetto <grin>. I've read where some will make deviled eggs outta them which I have yet to do...hear they are awesome that way as well. Cut the recipe down....make a quart jar as a test run
> 
> Thanks Dave...somewhat inspired by yours...maybe next time I'll include some sausage
> 
> Thanks....Mr.T also uses some Ghost Pepper juice in his version. I'm thinking of having some true Hawaiian pepper seeds sent over...probably to late for this year.


If you have a green house I would go for it. I love those Hawaiian peppers. If you saw my pepper starts you'd die from laughter. I'll be lucky if we get any peppers by Christmas. Assuming I can keep them alive that long.


----------



## driedstick (Jul 1, 2013)

WIllie, these look great so you don't have to boil brine or anything just cook eggs,,,,,, and pour everything on top??


----------



## gary morris (Jul 5, 2013)

I love pickled eggs and will definitely try these, I enjoy them as is, on there lonesome.


----------



## sam42830 (Jul 5, 2013)

Cheft Willie,Do you have a recipe for pickled sausage?sam42830


----------



## ledslinger29 (Jul 5, 2013)

Man I love pickled eggs,I have to find me a big jar....


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 5, 2013)

Nice Job Willie!

That recipe looks easy enough for a Bear to use!!!

I've always been cheating------When the pickled red beets are all gone, the eggs take their place in the jar.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## the zil (Jul 5, 2013)

Always wanted to try this but never knew how. You have inspired me.


----------



## ron burgundy (Jul 21, 2013)

Does anybody brine and then smoke? I'm told a friend of a friend does it & they're really good.  I just smoked them for 2 hrs with my new AMNPS & got hahardly any smoke flavor.  The new toy worked well though.  Maybe oak just doesn't give a strong flavor.  Never used oak either.  Maybe my buddy misunderstood and they are pickled after smoking.


----------

